# Similar trawler?



## Thanasis (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi mates I have seen in an island (Aegean sea) this old wooden fishing boat (trawler). Because I am dealing with traditional model vessels… I would like someone to inform me if he has seen a similar vessel to this one. So I could search for her plans.
Many thanks


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

yassou

Fine old ship .. I have seen some old ones which have been
converted into "tourist" trade. I was not sure if there would
be an interest, so I have not posted the actual fishing vessels.
I have around 30 of them all of different types, quite fascinating
just how different fishing at sea is in the Mediterranean. 
Would you like to see them?
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------

